# Windows Media Player 10



## funnytommy (14. Oktober 2004)

Good evening

Hab mir grad den neuen Media Player draufgeschmissen! Mach einen recht guten Eindruck auf mich! Bin beim überlegen ob ich von MyMp3 auf Media Player wechseln soll!
Was haltet ihr von Microsofts neuen Medien Wiedergeber?

Greets ft


----------



## Alex Duschek (14. Oktober 2004)

Kein Mensch braucht den Media-Player,wenn man Winamp hat  
Naja,sieht zumindest nicht schlecht aus und auch die Funktionen sind vereinfacht worden.Endlich kann man auch ohne Plugin ins MP3-Format rippen (konnte Winamp allerdings schon lange ^^) 

Also ich bleib bei Winamp als Haupt-MP3-Abspielprogramm,auch wenn ich die Funktion "Doppelte bzw Halbe Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit" dort vermisse


----------



## funnytommy (15. Oktober 2004)

WinAmp Ja die neue Version ist recht ansehnlich! Nein, eigentlich auch super


----------



## Carndret (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich find den MediaPlayer allgemein etwas besser als WinAmp. Ich hatte auch lange Zeit WinAmp drauf, nur kann man den (so weit ich weiß) nicht unten in die Taskleiste legen, und die Medienbibliothek gefällt mir im MP auch viel besser, und er ist (außer v10) immer gleich bei WinXP dabei, ... ... und überhaupt 
Ich bin ganz glücklich damit und brauch nichts anderes.


----------

